
Build an NB-IoT GPS Tracker on STM32 L476 with Apache Mynewt and Embedded Rust - lupyuen
https://medium.com/@ly.lee/build-an-nb-iot-gps-tracker-on-stm32-l476-with-apache-mynewt-and-embedded-rust-8c095a925546
======
lupyuen
Let's build an NB-IoT GPS Tracker with STM32 L476, Quectel L70-R GPS module
and Quectel BC95 NB-IoT module... And discover how Apache Mynewt OS and
Embedded Rust make it so easy!

